# W/S Washer Reservoir



## fosilbim (Aug 22, 2004)

The w/s washer bottle leaks faster than I can fill on my recently purchased 2000 540iA, right out the bottom. I have not raised the car to see what else is involved in replacing the bottle. I see a fastener near the top. Any advice is certainly appreciated.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Moolji (Jun 25, 2003)

I noticed that when I fill the reservoir in my 5 to the brim, within a few seconds washer fluid is leaking out of the passenger wheel well. I showed it to the dealer and the foreman said this is a normal condition to control overflow. It stops seeping out when the fluid gets below the overflow level in the tank, which takes about 10-15 seconds. Not sure if the situation you are describing is similar?:dunno:



fosilbim said:


> The w/s washer bottle leaks faster than I can fill on my recently purchased 2000 540iA, right out the bottom. I have not raised the car to see what else is involved in replacing the bottle. I see a fastener near the top. Any advice is certainly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Jim


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Access is by removing the front passenger side wheel fender liner first. Might need a new pump, could be a bad connection or broken hose. There is a grommet that can be replaced if it's cracked, where the pump meets the tank.

I e-mailed you some additional info. Hope it helps!


----------



## Speedfreak (Apr 19, 2004)

Same thing happened to my 2000 540ia. I pulled the fender liner as M.Wong stated. What I found was a bad end on the hose from the pump. I fixed the end and I think it will be OK.
Wish I could remember to take pictures when I do work. 
Pat


----------



## fosilbim (Aug 22, 2004)

*Right On!*



Moolji said:


> I noticed that when I fill the reservoir in my 5 to the brim, within a few seconds washer fluid is leaking out of the passenger wheel well. I showed it to the dealer and the foreman said this is a normal condition to control overflow. It stops seeping out when the fluid gets below the overflow level in the tank, which takes about 10-15 seconds. Not sure if the situation you are describing is similar?:dunno:


Sure enough, that was indeed the case; just overflow. Thanks a million.

Jim


----------



## Moolji (Jun 25, 2003)

:thumbup:



fosilbim said:


> Sure enough, that was indeed the case; just overflow. Thanks a million.
> 
> Jim


----------

